# snakehead cought in lake michigan



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

i was just watchin the nes and this guy cought a snakehead in lake michigan, it was the first one ever cought in lake michigan and theysaid htat snakeheads are banned from being imported to the u.s since year 2000


----------



## sourbugs (Aug 10, 2004)

thats cool










piranha discussion...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Yes snakeheads are banned in the US. Shitty to hear someone let one go in a lake.

Wrong forum BTW


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

why do they ban fish in america???? eco system?????


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

how big was the snake head they caught?


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

how big 
and wrong forum


----------



## tanmuscles (Feb 18, 2004)

sharpteeth said:


> why do they ban fish in america???? eco system?????


 They ban them because dumbass people like that let them go in lakes. Then they reproduce and kill off all the local wildlife. Its the same thing with piranhas in most of the lower states. What local species has a chance against a breeding shoal of reds?


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

yeah someone told me they saw it on tv. im not sure how big tho


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

tanmuscles said:


> sharpteeth said:
> 
> 
> > why do they ban fish in america???? eco system?????
> ...


 thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

maybe this will help a little


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Wow thats huge.

Wonder if

Kreth 10rbps 
is that big


----------



## rbp guy (Apr 19, 2004)

Fish aren't the only animals banned. Bugs. They'll do more damage than fish.


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

Wow I'm surprised, lake michigan is fuckin cold this time of year


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

yeah it is, it was the first one cought i wonder if theres any more, it was pretty big in the 20"'s


----------



## neongreen (Apr 12, 2004)

Damn thats huge.

There is probably more.

I personally think people should has a special permit to own Piranha in the south, but not with snakeheads.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

neongreen said:


> Damn thats huge.
> 
> There is probably more.
> 
> I personally think people should has a special permit to own Piranha in the south, but not with snakeheads.


 Snakeheads are worse than piranhas in terms of risk to the local ecosystem dude...


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

News link

and yes,i thought it was to cold for them there also...


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

i personally think snakeheads are sooo ugly.. just stick with P's


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

yeah, it goes to show how cold of water fish can actualyl live in, i propaly woul;d have freaked out fi i cought a snakehead, also how long can they live out of water for


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Man the sh*t storm that would cause, if I caught a snakehead I'd probably smash it's head in with a rock, bury it and never tell a soul.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Moved.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

You should go down to lake michigan and start fishing, you might get lucky and catch one







.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

time to hit the lakes.... lets get rid of those bastards.. and i live in michigan and that will devestate so many lakes...


----------



## One800Jonny (Oct 13, 2004)

I think its safe to say that these snakeheads are way too compatible with any type of water. I live in Florida where we've had snakeheads since 2001 breeding uncontrollably into the rivers. Pretty much anywhere you put a male and female snakehead it seems like they'll find a way to survive that water. theyre not even that dangerous anyway, unless they are giant snakeheads, and all it is is survival of the fittest so rock on snakeheads


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

id imagin theyd die over the winter, would they? how long can snakeheads come out of the water for


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

damn thats crazy... I wanna catch one


----------



## One800Jonny (Oct 13, 2004)

I was readin about em and it said that they can inhibat very poor oxygen levels and they can also be completely out of water for 3 days to find another body of water to go to if theirs is too poor/dried up.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

One800Jonny said:


> I think its safe to say that these snakeheads are way too compatible with any type of water. I live in Florida where we've had snakeheads since 2001 breeding uncontrollably into the rivers. Pretty much anywhere you put a male and female snakehead it seems like they'll find a way to survive that water. theyre not even that dangerous anyway, unless they are giant snakeheads, and all it is is survival of the fittest so rock on snakeheads


 Apparently you don't understand the environment very well.

Snakeheads don't have natural predators in these american environments. Their prey does not have defences against them. The snakeheads come in, eat everything in the lake and when they've exhausted the food source they move to a new body of water and do the same thing over again. It isn't "survival of the fittest" because it's not an environment that can cope with them and EVERYTHING will end up dead


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

thats crazy, i wonder if anyone has had one get out of their tank


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

its kinda like alien movies where they come in and the have such advance technologies that they could just destroy us... unlike the movies sneakheads will actually win


----------



## nl7wq (Nov 21, 2003)

hmm i have snakeheads and tho first order of them i got form a guy in PA .... the first order died do to getting to cold ... the temp of the water in the box was in the 40's seems that the USPS decided to leave them on the runway to long before getting them inside ... the 2nd batch (shipped the same way) survived but the water was still warm when they got here and are happily liveing in a 55 gallon together and have never shown any tendancies to try and get out ... tho one (the smallest and a male) bit me when i was doing water changes yesterday ... got to remember not to leave a pinky finger hanging near the water ...lol they are pretty cool looking tho ..some are down right ugly fish but the orentallis's i have are pretty good looking little fish ... tho they are dwarf compared to the giant types .... Mickey


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

rapid temp. change will kill them but i think they are ok if it gradually gets cold like actual lakes..


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

Snakeheads ugly? The snakehead shown in that picture was Dead and swollen. thats like taking a photo of Alia's dead body after she died awhile back and saying, garsh, she sure was ugly...









Snakehead like MOST fish are beautiful creatures given proper nurturing and environment, not to mention their sinister looks and unique markings...personally i like to look at the growth of mine since he was 6'', to 24'' (now)... they all started as black dots then formed into unqiue lines and markings... my snakehead is a little bit smaller than that one, that one is roughly 24-28 inches, mines just pushing 24 inches. btw red lines that are properly maintained dont look anything like that one in the picture... i forget who it was, but someone on this forum has a great example of 2 red lines in a all black tank with white sand...

anyway, snakeheads will die in cold water, temps under 60 i believe is fatal....

side note, mine jumped out of his tank when i was moving him into his pond awhile back... he was about 22 inches then... luckily i keep an emergency towel for the possible chance of "jumpers" so when he jumped out, i had him back in the tank in less than 5 seconds.

I wanted to take some pictures of him, but my digi is at an 8 year old birthday party right now


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

where to start....



> thats like taking a photo of Alia's dead body after she died awhile back and saying, garsh, she sure was ugly...


Let's just not go there, I don't think I need to explain why.

As for why your fish doesn't look anything like the one in the picture....

Might be because the one in the picture is Channa argus, the NORTHERN snakehead. Which brings me to the next point.

Most of China is NOT tropical. This animal is from TEMPERATE waters, meaning it can survive below 60 temperatures EASILY. This is not a joke, this can damage ecosystems (and our hobby by more and more laws that have to get imposed on us).


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

fyi....



> C. argus inhabits freshwater with a temperature range of 0 to 30°C. It has been found in swamps, shallow ponds, and slow moving streams with vegetated or muddy substrate. Although C. argus is not well adapted to land travel, it can survive out of water up to four days breathing oxygen.


For those more comfortable with fahrenheit, that's from freezing to very very hot!

Also, an experiment in the 60s showed that they could survive in CZECHOSLOVAKIA !!!!

UNDER ICE


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

oh man, that kinda sucks, i wonder if there are more in lake michigan, what are the chances of just one being let go and hten cought, but you never know, why do people have to be so stupid and let go of their pets


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

acestro said:


> fyi....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Interesting thanks for the Dig









Any idea on the max size of c.Argus?


----------



## nl7wq (Nov 21, 2003)

i agree my orentallis are actually pretty fish ... the male (much smaller than the female always seems to be a bit beaten up on his top fins but the girls are down right pretty .. here are a few pics (i know not the best and i need to clean the algea off the tanks glass but hey they like not being seen...lol


----------



## nl7wq (Nov 21, 2003)

heres another the orange stripe on the edge of the fins really dont show up good with theis cam ...ill try and get better ones with the other cam tomarrow (and ill clean the glass too..lol


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

nl7wq said:


> heres another the orange stripe on the edge of the fins really dont show up good with theis cam ...ill try and get better ones with the other cam tomarrow (and ill clean the glass too..lol


 I got a question. aren't snakehaeds illegal? Or is it just redlines? What's the difference besides size? I noticd in your sig it says you got a 688 gallon tank your not done with yet, what are you puttin in there?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> Interesting thanks for the Dig
> 
> Any idea on the max size of c.Argus?


Over 33" officially. There should definitely be some 3 to 4 footers out there.

Marulius still probably has them on size but not adaptability.



> I got a question. aren't snakehaeds illegal? Or is it just redlines? What's the difference besides size? I noticd in your sig it says you got a 688 gallon tank your not done with yet, what are you puttin in there?


This is complex. Basically you can't have them go across state lines. From there, you have to check with your specific state rules. See Poly's thread:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=32507

As for C. argus, here's an idea of size.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

And regarding C. marulius, this is the one that has unconfirmed reports of killing people, yes people, in its homeland.

Here is a pic of one...... from FLORIDA!


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

on the news it never said they were illegal to keep, it said they were illegal to import


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

illegal here in michigan .... up to 5 yrs and 250,000 plus restitiution cost... i would never dump but i dont think its worth it although they are awesome fish.


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

wow pretty stern punishments, can a snake head really kill a person


----------



## nl7wq (Nov 21, 2003)

yea a snakehead can kill a person ... cant all 3' fish? ...its hipe i think tho i guess if you were really drunk and fell in a deep lake trying to catch one barehanded and forgot that you cant breath water ...sure it can ...Mickey

and they are totally not leagle to transport across state lines or import , to the best i know they are not illegal to own ..YET 
the 688 im not sure yet whats going in there it been put on the back burner getting the rest of the fish room finished first i have thought about fish from the wild (trout and dollies and stuff , also thought about a really large group of P's , even for a short while thoguht about going salt but ruled that out ... it would cost $$$$$ jsut to make the first batch of water ...lol i hope to have it online sometime this winter depending on the way work is ... Mickey


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

acestro said:


> > Interesting thanks for the Dig
> >
> > Any idea on the max size of c.Argus?
> 
> ...


 thanks for all that info


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Gotta keep pfury folks ahead of the pack!


----------

